

Notch offers to fund Psychonauts 2 - jarin
https://twitter.com/#!/notch/status/166838426207924224

======
jarin
RockPaperShotgun story that led to Notch saying this:

[http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/02/07/double-fine-
schaf...](http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/02/07/double-fine-schafing-at-
the-bit-to-do-psychonauts-2/)

Followup:

[http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/02/07/notch-says-to-
sch...](http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/02/07/notch-says-to-schafer-lets-
make-psychonauts-2-happen/)

